
Workplace Surveillance Is the New Office ‘Perk’ - germinalphrase
http://www.vocativ.com/414570/workplace-spying-surveillance-dystopia-we-work-in/
======
germinalphrase
We had a similar wellness 'benefit' at a former workplace. $250 for submitting
blood work results. Funny thing though - my personal insurance cost was
increased by >$250. So, really - I just had to submit blood work or pay $250.

